# XNA Game Studio 4.0 Available September 16th



## Kreij (Sep 14, 2010)

From the XNA Game Studio Team Blog ...



> On September 16, the Windows Phone Developer Tools will drop with XNA Game Studio 4.0, which allows you to create games for Windows, Xbox 360, and Windows Phone 7. Also releasing on September 16th is the Beta of the XNA Game Studio Connect tool that allows premium members to deploy and debug their XNA Game Studio 4.0 games on Xbox 360.
> 
> The final version of the Xbox 360 experience will arrive later this year, once we finish additional work to make sure you can submit your 4.0 XBLIG for sale on the Xbox LIVE Marketplace. When we get closer to the official date we’ll be sure to update you. In the meantime, anyone interested in developing or upgrading their existing XBLIG should definitely get ready for September 16!


----------



## char[] rager (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you Kreij for bringing the good news. I have been waiting for this version, because our school gave us Visual Studio 2010, and XNA GS 3.1 does not work with VS2010.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 14, 2010)

The beta has been available, but it's pointless to get it now, since this will drop in two days.
I pulled the beta but have not had any time to play with it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2010)

It is up for download:
http://creators.xna.com/en-US/downloads


----------



## Kreij (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice of them to include a standalone version for XP !! 
I thought maybe they were going to pull an IE9 and make it Vista/7 only.

I'm off to make my WoW killer game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2010)

Makes sense seeing as a lot of game devleopers are still using Windows XP.  I didn't particularly like how the installer installs Visual Studio 2010 Express C# if it or Visual Studio 2010 isn't found.  Also, why package all the phone tools in the same bundle?  I doubt most developers will ever use them.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 17, 2010)

I assuming that they are trying to push phone 7 developement. If you include it automatically there is a fair chance the devs will at least poke around with it.

As far as VS2010 goes, I think .Net 4.0 is a requirement and VS2008 does not support it, does it?


----------



## char[] rager (Sep 17, 2010)

I dont know too much about the inner workings of VS2008, but cant you set the paths for compilation and such? I guess you download .NET 4 and then set the compilation and debug paths to the latest framework.

I guess having IntelliSense working with might require some manual tuning as well.

But like I said, I don't really know what I am talking about


----------



## Kreij (Sep 17, 2010)

My copy of VS2008 Pro does not give me the option to use the .Net 4 framework or .Net 4 client profiles in the project properties. 
VS2010 Express does.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2010)

Kreij said:


> As far as VS2010 goes, I think .Net 4.0 is a requirement and VS2008 does not support it, does it?


I highly doubt it just as Visual Studio 2005 doesn't support .NET Framework 3.5.  You got to upgrade Visual Studio in order to develop for the newer framework(s).  That's probably the incentive to get people to upgrade VS. XD


----------



## Kreij (Sep 17, 2010)

As long as the express editions are free I'll be happy to update.


----------

